# Do You "Groupon" ?



## 4 O'Clock Somewhere (Dec 31, 2015)

My wife and I have found some great deals buying and using  Groupon  not just locally but we have used them in recent travels. It also gives us a chance to try something new at a reduced price. For example we found 2 Tea Rooms 1 in California and 1 in Tennessee and used them on recent trips this year. We are always looking for deals and Groupon, if you look, offer many great deals.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jan 14, 2016)

My daughter is alwys buying us stuff through Groupon.    Me?    I got a killer deal on a Sunday only subscription for a newspaper.    I look but otherwise haven't bought anything further.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 14, 2016)

I used to, but, they rarely have anything for my area anymore.  I especially used to like the movie and mani-pedi deals, but, even though, I put in my area, most of the deals are for areas hours away.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 14, 2016)

I've never had much luck with the online coupons either, but then I live in the boonies.

I do better by signing up with companies that I like websites that send you their sales and promotions.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 14, 2016)

I've done Limelight Deals and like that a lot.  I also have done restaurant.com.  I get groupons and ordered some earrings once..but the quality made me skeptical..lol.


----------

